# Deleting SU = losing root?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

My sister currently uses a nexus S with ICS. I was contemplating getting her a galaxy nexus. In order to get her apps backed, I was planning on rooting her current S and using TiBu to get things like games out over to her new GN. naturally the new GN will need root to restore these things. after that I want her to lose root simply because she has no use for it and will not be able to discern a real root request from a malicious one. Does deleting the SU.apk from the /system/app via cwm mount achieve what i want?

thanks.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Not entirely. Just use Galaxy Nexus toolbox for simple rooting and unrooting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

thejron said:


> Not entirely. Just use Galaxy Nexus toolbox for simple rooting and unrooting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If he does that, it will wipe everything back to stock in order to unroot.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

If you install SuperSU, there's an option in the settings to disable root. Just uncheck the box and it will uninstall the SU binary. Try to launch a root-required app and you'll see the "you do not have root access please install superuser blah blah" message.

As an aside, has anyone ever -seen- a malicious root request? I appreciate the theoretical layer of security, but the popups feel a lot like windows UAC to me, which I have never once had a reason to deny. In my head, the only people who actually benefit from the popups are those who are installing cracked apps that might contain extra malicious code. I figure that anyone who roots their phone and knows what they're doing (that's the key part, if you don't then the popup is just as useless) is pretty unlikely to install apps that might be malicious, unless they're doing so intentionally.

Edit: There's also an option for full unroot, which I haven't played with but is probably what you want. This is all assuming that just disabling superuser is insufficient, which I don't know why/how it is. But at least this way you get peace of mind that you used a program designed to remove root, rather than just deleting files and assuming you covered all of your bases.
Also keep in mind that you need to disable superuser (settings-.apps->superuser->disable) before you can delete it using a file explorer.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> If you install SuperSU, there's an option in the settings to disable root. Just uncheck the box and it will uninstall the SU binary. Try to launch a root-required app and you'll see the "you do not have root access please install superuser blah blah" message.
> 
> As an aside, has anyone ever -seen- a malicious root request? I appreciate the theoretical layer of security, but the popups feel a lot like windows UAC to me, which I have never once had a reason to deny. In my head, the only people who actually benefit from the popups are those who are installing cracked apps that might contain extra malicious code. I figure that anyone who roots their phone and knows what they're doing (that's the key part, if you don't then the popup is just as useless) is pretty unlikely to install apps that might be malicious, unless they're doing so intentionally.


Thats why I set it to "Always Allow" in settings


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Thats why I set it to "Always Allow" in settings


Hah I should just do this and not worry about it. Probably would be happier if I just turned off UAC in windows while I'm at it. I have all the confidence that I'm never going to benefit from these messages but the paradigm of it being a good thing "just in case" is stifling.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Hah I should just do this and not worry about it. Probably would be happier if I just turned off UAC in windows while I'm at it. I have all the confidence that I'm never going to benefit from these messages but the paradigm of it being a good thing "just in case" is stifling.


I have UAC disabled also lol


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

for my own GN, i always have root on. she roams with mostly tech-moronic people and the chances are high that random apks are sent back and forth between her and her friends. while something abusing root is rare, u never know. i also want her to keep getting the regular android updates. from what i gather, disabling it and then deleting the apk should effectively prevent her from accidentally running any app as root. so that is probably what i will do.

seriously tempted to actually load AOKP for her, but i will resist.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

You have to get rid of the su binary. It's usually in /system/xbin or /system/bin.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> You have to get rid of the su binary. It's usually in /system/xbin or /system/bin.


ah ok.. that makes sense.. do u know what its called?

i probably also have to get rid of the busybox that titanium will install. any idea what that is called?


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Uninstall *Superuser.apk*, then use adb shell and delete */system/xbin/su* and/or */system/bin/su*


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Hah I should just do this and not worry about it. Probably would be happier if I just turned off UAC in windows while I'm at it. I have all the confidence that I'm never going to benefit from these messages but the paradigm of it being a good thing "just in case" is stifling.


That's the first thing I do when I install windows. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

MisterEff said:


> That's the first thing I do when I install windows.


Took that plunge today actually. Next time I flash a rom I'm going to set su to default to grant access instead of prompt, instead of just approving the same ten or so root apps every single time.
Makes me feel lame saying it but it feels refreshing to symbolically assert that I know what I'm doing.


----------

